# [email protected] up NAD...



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Saw an add on Monday stating that this Traynor YBA-1 was modded to Plexi spec with a master volume 10 years ago but it stopped working soon afterwards... So basically, hasn't worked in 10 years...

Seller wrote to make an offer since it needed to go...

Contacted him, went over and got it for parts...

Here are the sellers pics:


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Its a 1977 model. These are the last version of the YBA-1 with the rounded bumper. The OT , PT and Mr T. are all smaller which makes these like 40Watts compared to the previous versions that put out between 45 to 55 watts...

Here are some of my pics once home:


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

So had to take a look inside to see if anything burnt...





































Lots of work was done in here and the work is very good !

Nothing looked burnt or bad... weird...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

So pulled the tubes and decided to test them...

One tube was leaking from pin 4 and 5... so one bad tube...

Pulled a new set and installed them. Plugged it in the variac, plugged a cab...added juice and had some sound !!!



Major hummm mind you.... so decided to try and swap the power caps.

While removing one of the power caps, notice the ground wire had broken off ! Wonder if this could have taken the power tube out...

So swapped them out.










Plugged everything in again, put some juice to it and this baby is dead silent ... 

Just need to make some holders for the caps and adjust the bias since a little cold...










I now have a Plexi !!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATS on both getting the amp and then doing the troubleshooting and repair! 

Very impressive all 'round.

Many thanks for all the pics and ongoing comments.

ENJOY!


----------



## Khorah (Apr 11, 2013)

Awesome! I love the old traynors. Your neighbours will love you!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Gonna flip it now that its working?


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Budda said:


> Gonna flip it now that its working?


Does he ever sell anything?  

Nice find! Looking forward to hearing how these later YBA1s sound compared to the early ones.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Budda said:


> Gonna flip it now that its working?



Want to compare it to the early one once I finish modding it to Plexi. Then flip it ... Starting to have a lot of these YBA-1`s


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Frenchy99 said:


> ... Starting to have a lot of these YBA-1`s


Really? Could it be because you are buying every freakin' one the comes available?  

I would love to see pic's of your warehouse  

Congrats on the find and fix.

Jeff


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well you don't need another amp--but since when did need have anything to do with buying gear?

And you got it working

Enjoy!


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Frenchy99 said:


> Saw an add on Monday stating that this Traynor YBA-1 was modded to Plexi spec with a master volume 10 years ago but it stopped working soon afterwards... So basically, hasn't worked in 10 years...
> 
> Seller wrote to make an offer since it needed to go...
> 
> Contacted him, went over and *got it for parts...*


So I guess you're still looking for one for parts? Good excuse!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Frenchy's house 1990









2000









2020








To be clear, he lives in the building to the right. No room in the main house.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

In case you think his house is full of amps, I present to you, the main bedroom.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Took the time to finish the head off today. became creative to attach the power caps.











Cleaned the tube sockets, pots... the whole thing. 

This baby is ready to rock !


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I broke down some old amps I had. Pulled this speaker from an old 60s Paul amp. Anyone seen one of these 15 incher ?



















Seems to be a 1964 RSC speaker...


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> Took the time to finish the head off today. became creative to attach the power caps.
> 
> 
> View attachment 332458
> ...


Hey, if it’s stupid and it works, it’s not stupid.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> In case you think his house is full of amps, I present to you, the main bedroom.
> View attachment 332177


Best tornado ever. I think the building is more impressive than the curated content.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

So sweet. Your determination is very impressive


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

starjag said:


> So sweet. Your determination is very impressive


Thank you !


----------

